# finishing up basement, not sure in what order these go



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I would place the doors after the drywall. Set the casings even with the drywall.


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I would also install the doors after you rock. You might want to wait until after painting if you plan on using a sprayer - less masking.

Another hint - You may want to frame out for any access panels you need if you are doing a drywall ceiling. I finished my basement last year and rocked the ceiling. About this time last year, I went downstairs to valve off the hosebibbs for the winter only to find I had drywalled right over the shutoff. If you are planning a drop ceiling, this won't be an issue.


----------



## SDG (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok, thanks to both of you for the advice.

I do have a couple places I'll have to build an access door of some sort.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*order*

Definitely paint before the floors are put down -- at least primer and one coat. We didn't and made a little mess we had to clean up!


----------



## super carpenter Rob (Oct 28, 2008)

hang doors after drywall is hung, finished and painted make sure your rough opening is 2" larger then your door size say if you are using a 30" door the opening should be 32"lso the height should be at lease 82" form the high point of the opening if you don't have a level floor regards Rob


----------



## SDG (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advice

For my rough openings, I have left an extra 2" across (32 for my 30 doors and 30 for my 28 door).

As for height, I am putting in 78" doors because I dont have a full 8 foot ceiling. Therefore, from the slab, I have 80". This gives me one inch for the flooring (delta, 2 in 1 underlay, laminate) and leaves 79" for door and top casing.

I'll be cutting the side casing to sit on top of the laminate.

That sound good?

Thanks
Shawn


----------

